# How to make a slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is simply one way if you have the equipment, their are many different ways to make a slingshot without these tools.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

mdf... why not plywood, nice tools by the way


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like the shop i would have if I had a garage or shed...nice setup mate, and a good video


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> mdf... why not plywood, nice tools by the way


I cannot get any quality plywood from our builders yards i have tried what they have but it does not look good, and it's no good for the tube shooters I make they snap between the drilled holes when I try and cut grooves in them. Gamekeeper john gets quality birch multiplex but I am not able to get any around here I have asked.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice video! -- Tex


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice , do you make naturals ????


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotta find one of those wheels to cut my grooves.
Thanks for the vid!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ry-shot said:


> nice , do you make naturals ????


No but I see some very nice ones can be made maybe one day.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

nice tools.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like your video hawk. I make mine pretty much the same way as you do, except my router took a crap on me and burned up. For now, I am just using a file. I don't miss the noise of the router either.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

smitty said:


> I really like your video hawk. I make mine pretty much the same way as you do, except my router took a crap on me and burned up. For now, I am just using a file. I don't miss the noise of the router either.


I cut the noise down on mine by boxing it in.


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> I really like your video hawk. I make mine pretty much the same way as you do, except my router took a crap on me and burned up. For now, I am just using a file. I don't miss the noise of the router either.


I cut the noise down on mine by boxing it in.
[/quote]

That made me think of this http://www.instructables.com/id/Dust-Sniper-quiet-extractor-system/. Great video BTW. I need to get a router, or at least try the dremel router attachment.


----------



## slickshot (Nov 11, 2011)

Is MDF strong enough for hunting bands like double TBG or is there a rubber strength maximum for the forks?


----------

